# BFD Hum - need help



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a different sort of problem with my BFD. While the grood loop isn't new, I need another approach to making my own cables.

I am running a Samson box to boost the line level, as the receiver's output isn't loud enough. So building an RCA to XLR cable won't work as I've researched.

So...how can I solve the ground loop issue? The samson box has RCA ins, and XLRs out to the BFD.

Thanks for the help.

Robbie


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So building an RCA to XLR cable won't work


Why is that?

brucek


----------



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

In order to use the Samson box to bump the volume up, I need RCAs into the box. Unless I can lift the shield on the XLRs out of the Samson box, into the BFD....I could ground those to the Samson, and then the receiver......


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Unless I can lift the shield on the XLRs out of the Samson box, into the BFD


If the Samson box has XLR outputs, then great. Simply connect the Samson to the BFD with XLR's, with one end of the shield lifted. Now there is no chassis loop between the Samson and BFD.

brucek


----------



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll give that a try - I wasn't sure if how that would work. I guess I could also try grounding the sheild to the receiver as well.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

No, you want to simply lift the shield between the Samson and the BFD (one side only). This leaves the signal connections of plus and minus attached, while breaking the hum producing connection between the chassis. The safety integrity is still intact, as each chassis has a third safety prong to ground.

brucek


----------



## rwilliek (Oct 1, 2008)

So Easy, but yet so effective........it worked perfectly! Thank you!!


----------

